# .mac domain name question



## Inline_guy (Mar 6, 2003)

Hummm...

I paid for the domain name http://inlineguy.com awhile back, so now I own it!  I used to use cyberpixel to host my site.  Cyberpixel registered the name for me.  But then I paid $100 for .mac and started using that, and stopped paying my $5.00 a month to cyberpixel.  So since I don't pay them anymore, they will not let me log into that site to upload and what not.  Fine!  But the domain is still mine and I want it to point to my .mac homepage.  Is that possible?

Matthew


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2003)

Ask Cyberpixel.
The less they like the idea of you pointing of your domain to a site not hosted at theirs, the more they are likely to charge you for doing that.


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2003)

often times when you sign up with a hosting company they like to hold onto the domain name for a year or so, and then sell it back to you, which is currently what is happening with me


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 6, 2003)

You can use transfer your domain to another company (like www.godaddy.com), and they can setup a referrer for you, so whenever anybody types in your URL, they will be instantly redirected to your .Mac URL...


----------



## binaryDigit (Mar 6, 2003)

Do they allow you to log in to manage the domain itself?  You may want to get your account up to date and then transfer registrars.  Many people registered their domains with cut rate registrars and are now feeling the pain as they are having issues trying to get them moved etc.  

If you have any equity built up in your domain, I would highly recommend that you get it moved in an expedient fashion.


----------



## Inline_guy (Mar 6, 2003)

No getting in to the account, because when I moved to Philly I changed banks.  So when they tried taking money out of my old card they got none.  Now they don't seem so keen on playing nice with me.  It is not a big deal really.  I was just wondering.  Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Matthew


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 6, 2003)

My domain is up for renewal soon, the name is held by network solution, but my hosting company offered me a lower renewal fee if they held the name. Could they try and charge me if I decide to switch to another host and hang onto my domain name by switching from Network solutions?


----------



## binaryDigit (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *My domain is up for renewal soon, the name is held by network solution, but my hosting company offered me a lower renewal fee if they held the name. Could they try and charge me if I decide to switch to another host and hang onto my domain name by switching from Network solutions? *



I'm not sure who "they" are.  Do you mean will your current hosting service charge you if you decide to move from them?  Actually the answer is the same regardless, depends.  Read your user agreement with them (you know, the thing that you just clicked "I accept" without reading the 16 pages of legaleze).  This will outline under what curcumstances they can charge you.  So they can charge you whatever your EULA says they can charge you.  This goes for your hosting service as well as your registrar.  

Generally, it pays to pick a registrar based on their policies (how easy it is to move your domain if you want to, can they just "take it", etc) vs just going by cost.  MANY registrars have VERY unfriendly license agreements, it pays to pay attention.  There used to be a website a few years ago that ranked registrars by various criteria, including how "hostile" or "friendly" their EULA's were, you might want to see if they are still around (I'll check tomorrow, it's bedtime for me now).


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 7, 2003)

Well I would hope Network Solutions wouldn't give me a hard time, so I'll keep my domain parked there. I'll let my host do the hosting and leave it at that. It's been that way for 4 years, no reason to change it. I was just considering my host's offer, which is $16 cheaper than Network Solutions.


----------



## kukident (Mar 11, 2003)

I asked someone once about how they set up their website from a .Mac account:



> Yes that's correct the site is hosted at .mac, it's a very budget site.
> The domain mapping is handled by namezero.com (plus service $49 a year) and
> .mac ($49 a year).
> 
> And the answer regarding CGI/SSI etc, no they're not supported.


----------



## illphaze (Sep 29, 2005)

i used to be hosted by cyberpixel and now im trying to get my domain name back and this is what they told me, i try to get in contact with them they said some company name NOLDC  got it so i sent them a email, here how it went i told them how i was with cyberpixel and how they not hosting anymore so they sent me this

Hello,

The domain illphaze.net is using our Domain Name Contact Services at Alternative
Identity. We have contacted the owners and apprised them of your interest. They
have agreed to sell you the domain name illphaze.net for US$250. There will be
an escrow service fee of US$30 that must be applied to the final price of the
domain name. Total price of the domain name will be US$280. If this is an
acceptable price, please send wire, money order or certified or cashiers check
(international checks please add an additional US$50 processing fee), which must
be made payable to Alternative Identity, to:

NOLDC 
P. O. Box 74140 
Metairie, LA 70033-4140

Please set up an account with directNIC at http://www.directnic.com/signup/ and
let us know what your username is so that we can have the domain transferred
into this account. Thank-you for your interest.

(Note: Please include the domain name and your directNIC username when
submitting payment.)

Sincerely-
Alternative Identity





WTF??? WHY DO I HAVE TO PAY 280 BUCKS FOR MY DOMAIN NAME??!?!?!


----------



## mdnky (Sep 29, 2005)

Inline_guy said:
			
		

> I paid for the domain name http://inlineguy.com awhile back, so now I own it!  I used to use cyberpixel to host my site.  Cyberpixel registered the name for me.  But then I paid $100 for .mac and started using that, and stopped paying my $5.00 a month to cyberpixel.  So since I don't pay them anymore, they will not let me log into that site to upload and what not.  Fine!  But the domain is still mine and I want it to point to my .mac homepage.  Is that possible?



Actually that domain (inlineguy.com) is currently available for purchase, so it's not yours right now and CyberPixel has no say in anything (nor did they ever).  All you need to do is go and buy it from your choice of registrars.  I'd suggest GoDaddy, they'll let you setup free forwarding to your .Mac address and their prices are good ($9/yr).  GoDaddy also now accepts PayPal payments.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 29, 2005)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> My domain is up for renewal soon, the name is held by network solution, but my hosting company offered me a lower renewal fee if they held the name. Could they try and charge me if I decide to switch to another host and hang onto my domain name by switching from Network solutions?



NetSol won't charge you if you transfer out to another registrar, but by all means *don't switch to one with your hosting company*.  You're just asking for trouble if you do that.  Try GoDaddy...cheaper per year than NetSol and better service IMO.  I just finished switching the last of my domains from NetSol to GoDaddy last month.  

You might want to look into another hosting company while you're at it...they (yours) sound a bit fishy to me.  ASO is a good one.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 29, 2005)

illphaze said:
			
		

> WTF??? WHY DO I HAVE TO PAY 280 BUCKS FOR MY DOMAIN NAME??!?!?!



Because it's not your domain name anymore...it expired and you didn't renew it, so someone else did.  It's now their domain name and your only option for getting it back is to buy it off them (the outrageous price) or wait until it expires (if they don't renew it, that'll happen on Dec 06, 2005).


----------



## illphaze (Sep 29, 2005)

my domain isn't expired it when the cyberpixel site went down they took it  

im not the only dealing with this check this site out of people havein the same issues with that company http://home.speedfactory.net/chr/hx.blog/2004/01/why-absence.html


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 29, 2005)

illphaze said:
			
		

> my domain isn't expired it when the cyberpixel site went down they took it
> 
> im not the only dealing with this check this site out of people havein the same issues with that company http://home.speedfactory.net/chr/hx.blog/2004/01/why-absence.html




They might have something in their license agreement that says any domain you register through them is owned by them and not you.  Pretty sleezy business practices but if they own it then they can sell it for whatever they want.  

There are cyber squating laws saying that someone can't buy up a domain that could be trademarked and try and sell it to a company for a large profit, but for a personal domain that'd be pretty hard to prove that you should have it and not them.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 29, 2005)

illphaze said:
			
		

> my domain isn't expired it when the cyberpixel site went down they took it


Hence why you don't register a domain through your host...VERY BAD IDEA.  The majority of hosts who do such place the domain in their own name, so they're the legal owner of it during the registration period.  Use a reputable service like GoDaddy (or Network Solutions, Register.com) to register your domain, *then* find a host afterwards.  You keep control of the domain that way.




			
				illphaze said:
			
		

> im not the only dealing with this check this site out of people havein the same issues with that company http://home.speedfactory.net/chr/hx.blog/2004/01/why-absence.html



Yea...if you read the page you'll see that every one of those people *let their domain name expire*...which means at that point it's fair game for anyone who wants to register it.  That has nothing to do with this Cyberpixel company.  Another one called NOLDC is who's buying up domains that expired, which anyone can do.  It's no different than you going into a store and buying the last bag of chips, or buying the last model of a specific car at a dealership.  Whomever gets there first with the $$$ is the owner.


----------

